# Waltz No. 1 in E major (Á la Schubert/Liszt)



## MJTTOMB

I wrote this one in the style of Schubert/Liszt.

Link!

Please listen and give feedback. I realize that I was stupid and doubled the third in some places, but I'm planning to go back and do one last re-write to fix silly errors like that.

Please let me know what you think! Thanks!

For anyone interested in the style I was attempting to achieve, this recording of Liszt's "Soirees de Vienne, No. 6" is probably the closest stylistically. It is essentially a Liszt transcription of some of Schubert's melodies from various waltzes.

I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Rasa

hmm, I don't like the rendition much, the vienesse valse rubato is out of place. Can we get a score so I can read it IRL?


----------



## MJTTOMB

Fair enough, an understandable criticism. Although it is perhaps out of place for my goal, I felt it was a nice touch. As for the score, I attached a .pdf.


Note that the C-natural in measure 11 is supposed to be a C-sharp. Notation error on my part.


----------



## Rasa

It would be a nice touch, only the computer doesn't know how to do it.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Hahah, very true. MIDI can only accomplish so much. Any thoughts on the actual composition?


----------



## Rasa

still analyising


----------



## MJTTOMB

Fantastic, thanks so much. Let me know what you think when you finish!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

this is cute. I like it. If you can compose a set. Record them, and put them on a cd I would buy them.


----------



## Romantic Geek

A very effective waltz. Don't worry about the doublings issue. It sounds pretty decent as is (and in this wonderful world of modernism, anything flies!)

But if it really bothers you, I'm not going to stop you (or if you're trying to be more authentic )

Very nice work. And I agree about the MIDI. It's something we all have to suffer with


----------



## howlingmadhowie

Harmonically and melodically it reminds me more of Scott Joplin than Schubert or Liszt.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Let me speak on a purely surface level first:

I agree the vienese waltz rubato did not fit the style, have you considered just straight timing?

I think it is tasteful, and the melody is masterful. Remove those nasty doubled 3rds and the first section is just brilliant, congratulations! (excellent use of chromaticism to add colour!)
However, the bars 36-54 are a near exact opposite to me.. the melody sounds nasty and cheesy. Too many wide intervals is what i think the cause is.


I will now look at the score and comment again later.
Good work!


----------



## MJTTOMB

emiellucifuge said:


> Let me speak on a purely surface level first:
> 
> I agree the vienese waltz rubato did not fit the style, have you considered just straight timing?
> 
> I think it is tasteful, and the melody is masterful. Remove those nasty doubled 3rds and the first section is just brilliant, congratulations! (excellent use of chromaticism to add colour!)
> However, the bars 36-54 are a near exact opposite to me.. the melody sounds nasty and cheesy. Too many wide intervals is what i think the cause is.
> 
> I will now look at the score and comment again later.
> Good work!


Thanks! I'm not terribly fond of the second section, but the use of disjunct (or wide) intervals was entirely conscious. Since the opening theme is overwhelmingly conjunct, I wrote the contrasting theme to be disjunct. The second theme is meant to be a total contrast of the first. It's set in the dominant tonality, It's dynamically much louder (with octaves in the left hand), and it's very choppy in contrast to the lyrical principal melody. The tempo is also considerably faster.

But thank you for your feedback, I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## SatiesFaction

I haven't had time to analyse the score, but I enjoyed this piece a lot. Bravo! It reminded me more of Chopin than Schubert though, but it could be because I know the former better.

Just curious: what tool did you use to make the video? I'd like to do similar stuff for my channel but don't know where to start.


----------



## skrjablin

This reminds me (in a good way) of the Valse Noble from Schumann's Carnaval. Maybe your valse would work as an additional piece/variation in that suite.....


----------

